# On the subject of Misery.



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Here's another work,


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I think this piece is decent, listenable, and seems to have a coherent trajectory. I think the spaciousness/sparseness of it makes it something that would be more impactful if it could be effectively developed into something longer though. It doesn't seem to have a lot in it for its length.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

tdc said:


> I think this piece is decent, listenable, and seems to have a coherent trajectory. I think the spaciousness/sparseness of it makes it something that would be more impactful if it could be effectively developed into something longer though. It doesn't seem to have a lot in it for its length.


You're absolutely correct. I had in mind a larger work when I begun composing this; I'm not very familiar with electronics yet, and couldn't find a way to develop it after the minute 1:50/2 or so, and so it ended this way. But I'm composing more in this style! And hopefully results will be better


----------

